# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Forbes tôn vinh tỷ phú Phạm Nhật Vượng trong “bảng vàng” chống dịch

## phuong_hanh3112

Nhằm tôn vinh những cá nhân có nhiều đóng góp nổi bật trong việc đẩy lùi đại dịch Covid-19, Forbes đã lập “bảng vàng” đặt ngay trang chủ, tôn vinh những nhân vật và doanh nghiệp tiêu biểu.

Forbes đã chọn tỷ phú Phạm Nhật Vượng là một trong những cá nhân tiêu biểu của Châu Á với nhiều hoạt động thiết thực có ảnh hưởng lớn trong phạm vi Việt Nam và thế giới. Đến thời điểm hiện tại, ông Vượng cũng là tỷ phú Việt Nam duy nhất xuất hiện trong “bảng vàng” của Forbes.
_Sau CNN, đến lượt Forbes tôn vinh tỷ phú Phạm Nhật Vượng trong “bảng vàng” chống dịch_
Theo Forbes, tập đoàn Vingroup của Ông Phạm Nhật Vượng – tỷ phú giàu nhất Việt Nam, đã kí kết với Medtronic để sản xuất máy thở. Với thế mạnh là tận dụng nhà máy sản xuất ô tô - VinFast và nhà máy sản xuất thiết bị điện tử thông minh – Vinsmart, Vingroup đã nhanh chóng chuyển đổi để đạt công suất máy thở dự kiến – 10.000 máy/1 tháng.

Vào ngày 14/4, Forbes cũng đăng tải bài viết “Foxconn của Đài Loan và Vingroup của Việt Nam là 2 ‘ông lớn’ kết hợp với Medtronic sản xuất máy thở”.

Forbes dẫn lời nhận định của Ông Mike Lynch – Giám đốc điều hành Công ty SSI Institutional Brokerage: “Ngoài tiềm lực về công nghiệp – công nghệ sẵn có, Vingroup có lợi thế rất lớn khi họ sở hữu hệ thống bệnh viện quốc tế Vinmec. Vingroup sẽ có đủ các mối quan hệ cũng như các đối tác chất lượng hàng đầu, để nhanh chóng hoàn thành việc sản xuất máy thở”.  Theo báo cáo ngày 8/4/2020, Medtronic đã thực sự đạt được một bước tiến mạnh mẽ và có ý nghĩa khi hợp tác với Foxconn, Vingroup và Baylis, 3 đơn vị đã lên kế hoạch sản xuất cụ thể trong số hơn 90.000 yêu cầu hợp tác khác đến từ nhiều quốc gia trên toàn cầu trong việc sử dụng thiết kế kỹ thuật của máy thở Puritan Bennett 560 (PB560). Trong hơn thập kỷ qua, máy thở PB560 đã được bán tại khắp 35 quốc gia và sẽ gia nhập thị trường Hoa Kỳ vào tháng tới, theo tuyên bố của Medtronic. Công ty mô tả chiếc máy thở của họ rất gọn nhẹ và tiện để sử dụng tại nhà cũng như trong bệnh viện.



Trước đó, tập đoàn Vingroup cũng có nhiều hoạt động khác hỗ trợ chống dịch mang đậm dấu ấn của Ông Phạm Nhật Vượng. Forbes liệt kê, trong bối cảnh dịch Covid-19 có dấu hiệu diễn biến phức tạp tại Việt Nam, Vingroup đã phản ứng nhanh chóng hỗ trợ gói trang thiết bị y tế và bộ xét nghiệm Covid-19 lên đến 4.3 triệu đô la Mỹ thông qua Uỷ ban Trung ương Mặt trận Tổ Quốc Việt Nam.

Ngoài ra, Vingroup đã dành khoản tiền gần 1 triệu đô la Mỹ tài trợ các dự án nghiên cứu khoa học nhằm phát minh ra vắc xin phòng chống dịch. Đặc biệt, để chia sẻ với các doanh nghiệp thuê gian hàng tại các Trung tâm Thương mại Vincom, Vingroup đưa ra gói hỗ trợ hơn 13 triệu đô la Mỹ, hành động đẹp này nhận được nhiều tình cảm của các đối tác trong bối cảnh kinh doanh gặp nhiều khó khăn.

Trong “bảng vàng” chống dịch của Forbes, còn xuất hiện nhiều tên tuổi lãnh đạo tầm cỡ khác như Jack Ma của Alibaba, Robin Li của Baidu, Chung Mong-koo của Hyundai, hay Ma Hueteng của Tencent..


Trên mạng xã hội Twitter, nhiều người dùng quốc tế chia sẻ lại các hoạt động chống dịch của Vingroup. Đáng chú ý, ông Scott Whitaker, Chủ tịch AdvaMed - Hiệp hội Thiết bị Y tế Công nghệ, trụ sở tại Thủ đô Washington, Mỹ nhận định trên Twitter cá nhân: “Rất đáng để cổ vũ Vingroup của Việt Nam khi họ bước vào cuộc chiến với Covid-19 cùng cả thế giới”. AdvaMed là hiệp hội có đến 80% các công ty sản xuất thiết bị y tế trên thế giới là thành viên.

Ngoài Forbes, Vingroup và cá nhân tỷ phú Phạm Nhật Vượng cũng được nhiều hãng thông tấn quốc tế tôn vinh với những hoạt động trong cuộc chiến chống dịch Covid-19, có thể kể đến như CNN (Mỹ); Reuters (Anh); Nikkei và NHK (Nhật)...

----------

